# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Trao đổi kinh nghiệm và dầu cắt gọt, gia công cơ khí

## BKMech Co.,ltd

Chào các bác, em tìm khắp diễn đàn mà không thấy ai bàn tán về chủ đề dầu cắt gọt, gia công cơ khí. Em lập ra topic này và cho nó vào đây ( chắc là đúng item). Các bác hiểu về dầu cắt gọt, dầu làm mát, dầu thủy lực, đặc biệt là các bác trực tiếp đứng máy phay, tiện có nhiều kinh nghiệm và đang gặp bất cập cùng vào trao đổi, giúp đỡ nhau nhé. Em cám ơn các bác!

----------


## GORLAK

Đúng là cả dd ko thấy có topic nào trao đổi vấn đề này.

Kn thì mình ko có, chỉ coi trên youtube xong phang thôi, cho chạy tới khi nào cảm thấy ok là cứ thế làm riết thôi.

----------


## CKD

Dân bán chuyên thì dùng rất hạn chế nên cũng không có nhiều kinh nghiệm.
Trong dầu có chất nhủ tương ion, nên khi gia công, kim loại gặp nước vẫn không bị oxy hoá. Có thể lấy dầu nhờn bình thường để dùng, vừa tưới nguội vừa bôi trơn + chống rỉ  :Smile: 
Có một điều là dầu chất lượng cao thì nó không có bốc mùi nếu dùng lâu.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd, GORLAK, Khoa C3, Tuanlm

----------


## nnk

mình đang cùng loại 65k/lít, pha với 5 lít nước thành nhũ tương trắng sữa để tưới tràn khi phay cắt nhôm, nói chung là êm hơn hẵn khi so với không tưới và sạch hơn dùng nhớt quét/nhỏ vô đường cắt
Do tưới tràn nên mình kê máy nghiêng để dầu chảy về 1 góc có ống thoát fi 27, dẫn qua bộ lọc thu hồi dùng gòn lọc hồ cá, nói chung là ngon, xài tầm 3 tháng thay dầu 1 lân

----------

GORLAK

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

E thấy hầu hết pha nước vào mà mấy hôm k động tới là thối r vì trong nước vốn có tạp chất và vi khuẩn mà. Bình thường đã rất hôi và ngứa.

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

> mình đang cùng loại 65k/lít, pha với 5 lít nước thành nhũ tương trắng sữa để tưới tràn khi phay cắt nhôm, nói chung là êm hơn hẵn khi so với không tưới và sạch hơn dùng nhớt quét/nhỏ vô đường cắt
> Do tưới tràn nên mình kê máy nghiêng để dầu chảy về 1 góc có ống thoát fi 27, dẫn qua bộ lọc thu hồi dùng gòn lọc hồ cá, nói chung là ngon, xài tầm 3 tháng thay dầu 1 lân


Ngày trước e có đứng máy khoan của TQ một thời gian, dầu pha nước nên "bốc hơi" nhanh kinh khủng. Tầm 2 ngày lại phải đổ thêm khoảng 3 chục lít nước vào bù, tương ứng pha thêm dầu. Bác dùng loại gì mà tới tận 3 tháng vậy.  :Frown: (

----------


## nnk

> Ngày trước e có đứng máy khoan của TQ một thời gian, dầu pha nước nên "bốc hơi" nhanh kinh khủng. Tầm 2 ngày lại phải đổ thêm khoảng 3 chục lít nước vào bù, tương ứng pha thêm dầu. Bác dùng loại gì mà tới tận 3 tháng vậy. (


mua lẻ ngoài tạ uyên, chiết từ phuy ra chứ có biết nó là loại gì đâu, cho chạy từ tết tới giờ vẫn chưa thay, máy mình chạy cá nhân, không nhận gia công nên cũng ít hao, mua 2 lít dầu pha với 10 lít nước, đổ vô can 20 lít, rọc 1 đường cho cái bơm chìm vô xong dán băng eo lại, miệng can thì đút ống từ bộ lọc vô luôn, nên hầu như khá kín, phay cắt xong mình không dọn phoi nhôm ngay mà để đó cho ráo dầu + đóng vai trò nút chặn hạn chế bay hơi nên cũng ít hao, máy mình có khi 2 tuần mới chạy 1 ngày, lúc nào cao điểm chế cháo gì thì chạy suốt tuần nhưng ngày cũng chỉ chạy khoảng 6-5 tiếng là nghỉ rồi

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## CKD

> E thấy hầu hết pha nước vào mà mấy hôm k động tới là thối r vì trong nước vốn có tạp chất và vi khuẩn mà. Bình thường đã rất hôi và ngứa.


Đúng là nếu nước bẩn thì nó thế, nhưng dầu chất lượng kém ấy bác.
Mình thì không dùng nhiều, nhưng đám bạn làm khuôn mẫu thì dùng nhiều, loại xịn thì pha nước thường vẫn không hôi. Chắc là trong đó có phụ gia tẩy hay gì đó.

Cái nữa là, giữa dầu & nhớt thì mình thấy dầu Ok hơn, sạch không thì không biết nhưng vệ sinh sau khi phay thì dể hơn nhớt.

----------


## maycncmini

> Đúng là nếu nước bẩn thì nó thế, nhưng dầu chất lượng kém ấy bác.
> Mình thì không dùng nhiều, nhưng đám bạn làm khuôn mẫu thì dùng nhiều, loại xịn thì pha nước thường vẫn không hôi. Chắc là trong đó có phụ gia tẩy hay gì đó.
> 
> Cái nữa là, giữa dầu & nhớt thì mình thấy dầu Ok hơn, sạch không thì không biết nhưng vệ sinh sau khi phay thì dể hơn nhớt.


Dầu pha để 2-3 ngày không chạy có mùi hôi thuộc loại rẻ tiền nhưng sản phẩm gia công cũng như máy ít bị gỉ sét hơn.
Dầu pha thơm như nước hoa giá cao hơn nhưng khả năng bảo vệ gỉ sét kém hơn

Vài nhận xét về dầu cắt gọt mua ở Tạ Uyên

----------


## Ga con

E mua 25-30k/l, pha 1:10 ok.

Muốn để lâu không thối thì cho vào một ít chất diệt khuẩn như Vim là êm đẹp ngay.

Loại ngày xưa BK HCM làm bán thì nó đặc như mỡ bò chứ không lỏng như dầu mài ngoài chợ Kim Biên bán, pha nước cũng thế, để lâu đỡ thối hơn chút. Nhưng cỡ 10 năm nay không còn thấy bán nữa, hic.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> E mua 25-30k/l, pha 1:10 ok.
> 
> Muốn để lâu không thối thì cho vào một ít chất diệt khuẩn như Vim là êm đẹp ngay.
> 
> Loại ngày xưa BK HCM làm bán thì nó đặc như mỡ bò chứ không lỏng như dầu mài ngoài chợ Kim Biên bán, pha nước cũng thế, để lâu đỡ thối hơn chút. Nhưng cỡ 10 năm nay không còn thấy bán nữa, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


Loại như mở bò mình vẫn đang dùng nè bác, mình lấy lại của người bạn, nó mua cả thùng, không để ý hiệu gì. Dùng Ok, không bốc mùi. Đặc biệt là mấy chổ mình dùng sơn ATM, gặp loại dầu này nó tróc sạch hết.

Mà oải lắm, muốn dùng mình phải cho máy vào khuấy cả buổi nó mới tan hết. Không dùng, để 1-2 ngày thì nó lại lắng xuống.

----------

Gamo

----------


## huanpt

> Loại như mở bò mình vẫn đang dùng nè bác, mình lấy lại của người bạn, nó mua cả thùng, không để ý hiệu gì. Dùng Ok, không bốc mùi. Đặc biệt là mấy chổ mình dùng sơn ATM, gặp loại dầu này nó tróc sạch hết.
> 
> Mà oải lắm, muốn dùng mình phải cho máy vào khuấy cả buổi nó mới tan hết. Không dùng, để 1-2 ngày thì nó lại lắng xuống.


Loại này ngoài Tạ Uyên có bán, trước có mua 1 kg xài mãi không hết. Loại này không hôi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## huuminhsh

em thì dùng dầu mua tạ uyên đâu 45k pha tỉ lệ > 1:10 mùi thơm và chừng 2 tuần mà ko động chạm thì có mùi.em dùng dao lớn tưới mạnh nên cứ 1 ngày là phải pha thêm 20l.dầu này dùng tẩy rữa đồ sét cũng được.nhưng mà em vẫn khoái giải nhiệt gió hơn vì sạch phoi chứ dùng nước có phun mạnh cỡ nào nó cũng dính phoi à nhất là phay hốc

----------


## GORLAK

> em thì dùng dầu mua tạ uyên đâu 45k pha tỉ lệ > 1:10 mùi thơm và chừng 2 tuần mà ko động chạm thì có mùi.em dùng dao lớn tưới mạnh nên cứ 1 ngày là phải pha thêm 20l.dầu này dùng tẩy rữa đồ sét cũng được.nhưng mà em vẫn khoái giải nhiệt gió hơn vì sạch phoi chứ dùng nước có phun mạnh cỡ nào nó cũng dính phoi à nhất là phay hốc


Giải nhiệt gió làm cách nào e?

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## huuminhsh

> Giải nhiệt gió làm cách nào e?


bác có đủ đồ nghề máy nén thì cứ xịt khí nén ấy .em thì dao 4 trở xuống chơi luôn con quạt ly tâm kiểu quạt laptop chừng 10w thổi phoi bay tung tóe ngon bổ rẻ hehe

----------


## hoangson

Bác có thể cho em cái hình ảnh của cái quạt làm mát của bác ko ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

> E mua 25-30k/l, pha 1:10 ok.
> 
> Muốn để lâu không thối thì cho vào một ít chất diệt khuẩn như Vim là êm đẹp ngay.
> 
> Loại ngày xưa BK HCM làm bán thì nó đặc như mỡ bò chứ không lỏng như dầu mài ngoài chợ Kim Biên bán, pha nước cũng thế, để lâu đỡ thối hơn chút. Nhưng cỡ 10 năm nay không còn thấy bán nữa, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


cho Vim vào nó sàu bọt lên chứ bác. :3

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Loại ở Tạ Uyên các bác kể có vẻ ngon lành nhỉ. Các bác đánh giá sao về các hãng TOYO, PV oil, Shell Dromus, Castrol, Caltex, motul, BUHMWOO, ENEOS?
Em hoang mang quá, loại nào cũng thấy chưa ổn.

----------


## huuminhsh

loại này nè

----------


## mylove299

> loại này nè


Loại này không mạnh bằng mấy con Ductfan của dân chơi RC đâu bác lực đẩy của nó lên đến cả kí lô lận. chơi con này bao phoi bay từ đầu nhà đến cuối nhà  :Big Grin: . bác nào muốn hiệu quả và sạch sẽ thì chế giải nhiệt phun sương bằng cồn như mấy thằng Datron sử dụng. siêu lạnh bay hơi nhanh nên rất sạch sẽ.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd, huuminhsh

----------


## goldsea

> Loại như mở bò mình vẫn đang dùng nè bác, mình lấy lại của người bạn, nó mua cả thùng, không để ý hiệu gì. Dùng Ok, không bốc mùi. Đặc biệt là mấy chổ mình dùng sơn ATM, gặp loại dầu này nó tróc sạch hết.
> 
> Mà oải lắm, muốn dùng mình phải cho máy vào khuấy cả buổi nó mới tan hết. Không dùng, để 1-2 ngày thì nó lại lắng xuống.


Cái này hình như giống dầu mài bên em, màu trắng bọc trong túi bác ạ. Loại này chống rỉ cực tốt, thép mài cho cái này vào tưới nguội để cả năm cũng không rỉ.
Có loại nữa là dầu cắt dây dùng cho phay cũng được, theo thàng ku em bán dầu nó bảo dầu cắt dây giải nhiệt và bôi trơn tốt hơn loại dùng cho phay ạ. Em cũng thử rồi nhưng tốn và trơn lắm, lấy phôi ra tuột tay dập chân ...

----------


## huuminhsh

> Loại này không mạnh bằng mấy con Ductfan của dân chơi RC đâu bác lực đẩy của nó lên đến cả kí lô lận. chơi con này bao phoi bay từ đầu nhà đến cuối nhà . bác nào muốn hiệu quả và sạch sẽ thì chế giải nhiệt phun sương bằng cồn như mấy thằng Datron sử dụng. siêu lạnh bay hơi nhanh nên rất sạch sẽ.


dùng cồn coi bộ hay à nha .hỏng biết 1 lit dùng được 1 h ko ta ? coi bộ chơi giải nhiệt kiểu này tiền làm mát tốn hơn tiền dao à  :Big Grin: 
P/s :em thấy cùng công suất quạt thẵng cho áp lực gió thấp hơn quạt ly tâm

----------


## goldsea

[QUOTE=huuminhsh;114500]dùng cồn coi bộ hay à nha .hỏng biết 1 lit dùng được 1 h ko ta ? coi bộ chơi giải nhiệt kiểu này tiền làm mát tốn hơn tiền dao à  :Big Grin: 

Thanh niên nguy hiểm. Việt nam thích hàn chỗ nào thì hàn, còn nước hàn (hàn quốc) mày muốn hàn chỗ nào phải nói trước, lúc hàn phải có người kiểm tra, nguy hiểm đó nha.

----------


## huuminhsh

[QUOTE=goldsea;114517]


> dùng cồn coi bộ hay à nha .hỏng biết 1 lit dùng được 1 h ko ta ? coi bộ chơi giải nhiệt kiểu này tiền làm mát tốn hơn tiền dao à 
> 
> Thanh niên nguy hiểm. Việt nam thích hàn chỗ nào thì hàn, còn nước hàn (hàn quốc) mày muốn hàn chỗ nào phải nói trước, lúc hàn phải có người kiểm tra, nguy hiểm đó nha.


ý bác là khi chạy có tải mới phun chất làm mát hả ?nhưng mà phải làm như thế nào ta ?trước h em có dùng maxtercam mà không thấy có tùy chọn như vậy .em có thấy Datron nó đổi hướng phun sương 2 vòi mà cũng không thấy nó đóng ngắt khi có tải

----------


## goldsea

Cái này do cảm biến bác ạ. Không phải do PM đâu, bác lập trình chỉ có đóng và mở thôi. Là cồn em thấy rất nguy hiểm đó ợ.

----------


## GORLAK

Cái hay của Datron là nó đảo chiều là phun giải nhiệt, phun nước với áp lực mạnh. Vấn đề là ko hiểu khi nó đảo chiều thì làm sao nó biết mà phun. Hay là gắn cảm biến lên cốt vitme?

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, nếu chơi Mach3 thì chỉ cần tóm chân điều khiển như chân DIR chẳng hạn :P

----------


## ngochieu5522

Các bác đang nói đến dung dịch thường được gọi là dầu mài epoxy bán đầy ngoài chợ Tạ Uyên có giá từ 25 đến 70k/lít, pha với nước theo tỷ lệ khoảng 1 dầu 20 nước tạo thành dung dịch có màu sữa có tác dụng làm nguội cực tốt và rẻ cho việc cắt gọt kim loại.

----------


## Ga con

> Có loại nữa là dầu cắt dây dùng cho phay cũng được, theo thàng ku em bán dầu nó bảo dầu cắt dây giải nhiệt và bôi trơn tốt hơn loại dùng cho phay ạ. Em cũng thử rồi nhưng tốn và trơn lắm, lấy phôi ra tuột tay dập chân ...


Dầu này đắt quá e không đủ xèng xài (hồi lâu lắc e mua đã 50k/l).
Mà loại này em thấy ít trơn lắm rồi, lại dễ làm sạch, trong vắt không màu càng dễ nhìn. Mỗi tội quá đắt (cái tank máy ở nhà em có chút xíu đã hơn 50l rồi, con máy bên xưởng 200l chắc chết em).

Thanks.

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

> Loại này không mạnh bằng mấy con Ductfan của dân chơi RC đâu bác lực đẩy của nó lên đến cả kí lô lận. chơi con này bao phoi bay từ đầu nhà đến cuối nhà . bác nào muốn hiệu quả và sạch sẽ thì chế giải nhiệt phun sương bằng cồn như mấy thằng Datron sử dụng. siêu lạnh bay hơi nhanh nên rất sạch sẽ.


Vậy vật liệu dao bác dùng chắc tốt lắm!

----------


## chetaojig

mình thấy công ty mình dùng thùng dầu 100 lít rất rẻ.mấy bác mua thùng 20 lit cũng mất hơn triệu rồi

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

Vừa rồi mua dầu mài 25-30k/lít ở Tạ Uyên. Cứ sáng ra bật máy là thúi quắc. 2-3 tiếng sau mới hết. 
Đợt trước xài loại 50-70k/lít thì thúi tầm 20-30 phút thui.  :Embarrassment:

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------

